# pcb pier 9-3-13



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

went out early tuesday morning with birdnest to pcb pier trying to catch some kings no luck though unfortunately... still a little grass washing up. Caught a few spanish and the dolphins were out there giving everyone a hard time. Had a good run with what was possibly was a nice red fish but it went under the pier and spit the hook saw a nice 8-10ft hammer swim by on the top of the water left at 0830.


----------

